# Need help choosing new lawn. Bermuda, Centipede, or Zoysia



## gregzic (Nov 9, 2021)

Just purchased a new home in Murrells Inlet, SC and am having trouble deciding on grass. The yard is 20,000 square feet in size and completely flat with no trees or shade. The builder was planning on Centipede sod. I have three young boys, however they don't play much in the yard so it won't get a lot of traffic. I have a rotary riding mower that I will be using.

I have Centipede for my current lawn but am not really happy with it. I think part of the problem was that it was not installed properly. I have had issues with dead spots and yellowing and have had to patch it a few times.

The builder said I could go with either a wide blade Zoysia for an additional $4500 or Bermuda for an additional $2500. Still trying to find the particular type for each.

I am kinda leaning towards Bermuda. Since I have a riding mower I don't really mind the additional mowing or extra fertilization. My main desire is a lawn that looks good and is resilient to heat/drought and will fill in quickly if it is damaged.

What do you guys think? It's a big lawn so I just want to make sure I choose wisely.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

If budget is not a factor then I would recommend the Zoysia. Even if the budget is a factor, I would find a way to budget in the Zoysia. It will be easier to maintain and won't get scalped by the rotary mower like Bermuda will. I have both and the zoysia is WAY easier to keep looking good at just about any HOC.


----------



## gregzic (Nov 9, 2021)

The Zoysia does look great, I guess my only concern with the Zoysia is that if it does get damaged or diseased, it will take a while to bounce back and fill in.


----------



## gregzic (Nov 9, 2021)

BTW, I totally agree with you as far as the cost. I would rather spend a little extra now instead of a lot later.


----------



## revitup (Sep 19, 2020)

I'm nearby in Pawleys. We were half bermuda, half centipede. We lost the bermuda twice in 2018/2019 to army worms. Army worms do not like centipede and so did not touch that half. Sodded 100% centipede and have no regrets.


----------



## gregzic (Nov 9, 2021)

Sorry to hear that, I didn't realize that army worms could destroy a lawn like that. Do you think insecticides would have prevented it?

The only insect issue I have had with my centipede lawn is mole crickets.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

gregzic said:


> Sorry to hear that, I didn't realize that army worms could destroy a lawn like that. Do you think insecticides would have prevented it?
> 
> The only insect issue I have had with my centipede lawn is mole crickets.


I survived the Army Worm invasion this year (neighbors lawn all around me were hit) with well-timed apps of Bifenthrin.


----------



## gregzic (Nov 9, 2021)

Good to know. I don't mind taking the time to fertilize and put down insecticide. I understand that with Bermuda it will take some effort to keep it looking good.


----------



## burntfire (Dec 10, 2020)

x2 for Zoysia.

Grows thick which chokes out a ton of weeds and is resilient as hell. It is however very slow to heal.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I wouldn't worry about the webworms. I had them eat my bermuda to the ground one time and it all came back just fine once I treated. Some on here have called it a "biological scalp". They are right that the worms won't touch any other turf type if bermuda is around.

I do like the way the Bermuda looks best but you will certainly have to put in the time. Zoysia looks good (not a good as bermuda) but when you compare how much less time it takes to keep it looking good, it's a winner in my opinion. My ranking would be Bermuda/Zoysia (tied depending on your available time), then Centipede, then Saint Augustine, and lastly Bahia.

NOTE: When I say Zoysia in this message, I'm talking about one of the Japonica varieties. The Matrellas are just as beautiful if not more beautiful than Bermuda but they can be... I'll use the word "finicky" this time.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Builder, can they be specific? If the 'wide blade' is El Toro...its not a snail like zeon

The Florida guys are accurate @FlaDave @Redtwin Bermuda's characteristics make it susceptible to a weekly scalp look in the summer, rotary will exacerbate. So what looks best in that situation?

Can u find local examples to help visually ?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

If fertilized regularly, El Toro will climb the side of your house and block all your windows and doors. Just kidding but it's definitely the Zoysia that wants to be a Bermuda.


----------



## gregzic (Nov 9, 2021)

Zoysia is a beautiful grass, I am still waiting to hear from the builder on which type it is.

I don't mind the added time necessary for Bermuda, it is worth it to me to have the yard look its best.

My wife prefers the look of the Bermuda over the Zoysia, she feels the Bermuda is more "grass" looking.

Does Bermuda need to be cut short, or can you let it grow a little long, like 3 or 3 1/2 inches.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

In my opinion, if you want the Bermuda to look good and grow thick you will have to keep it under 1.5". Under an inch is even better.


----------



## gregzic (Nov 9, 2021)

That's what I figured, I don't mind mowing, but I was hoping to use a riding rotary mower. I know it won't look as good as a reel, but figured it should still look decent.

The lawn is completely flat so I don't believe scalping will be a problem.


----------



## gregzic (Nov 9, 2021)

Also, do you think it is normal charging extra for Bermuda Grass? I thought that Centipede and Bermuda would be the same price and was surprised when he said Bermuda would be $2500 more.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Tifway 419 is the cheapest sod they sell at the farm where I got my grass from.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

gregzic said:


> Also, do you think it is normal charging extra for Bermuda Grass? I thought that Centipede and Bermuda would be the same price and was surprised when he said Bermuda would be $2500 more.


Tif419 Bermuda is the standard issue builders grass around here. Anything else will cost more. I'd probably ask about TifTuf if you can, but 419 looks great properly cared for.



gregzic said:


> Zoysia is a beautiful grass, I am still waiting to hear from the builder on which type it is.
> 
> I don't mind the added time necessary for Bermuda, it is worth it to me to have the yard look its best.
> 
> ...


You can mow it at 3+, but the shorter you can manage, the better it will look. Don't get too hung up on one height either. You can start the season at 1.5" and finish at 2.5"+. You can also reset it mid-season, and it will be brown for a couple weeks, but come right back and ask for more. There are a couple lawns in my 'hood that look great and are riding mower kept. They may look great, but you can't beat the feel of reel-low Bermuda.


----------

